# i need info on the IB10AU driver



## dreadknot

does anyone have the
IB10AU driver mount depth an baffle cutout size
an what is the driver displacement Volume occupied in liters

i need to know these spec before i buy


----------



## 1Michael

You can measure the cutout once it arrives. As far as the depth of the driver I would call that approximately 6 Inches deep.


----------



## dreadknot

thanks


----------

